
McAfee says cloud security not as bad as we feared… it's much worse - baud147258
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/10/30/mcafee_cloud_security_terrible/
======
scarface74
This is a direct result of so called “cloud consultants” who are just a bunch
of old on prem infrastructure and security guys who think of the cloud as an
overpriced colo.

I can only speak about a AWS, but there so many services that AWS offers to
help you stay secure on top of that if you know a little Python it’s
inexcusable to make the type of rookie mistakes that I see.

On the other hand, AWS makes it too easy to fall prey to the Dunning Krueger
Effect where people think they know what they are doing.

I’m speaking from the standpoint of a long time developer/architect that plays
the role of the resident certified AWS Architect when necessary.

